# Prostatakrebs > Ernährung & Nahrungsergänzungen >  Dr. Coy - Krebs besiegen, Gesund durch Sport und eine kohlenhydratarme Ernährung

## RuStra

Hallo in die Runde,

ergänzend zu dem, was ich im Oktober zu Dr. Coy und seinen TKTL1-Ansatz geschrieben habe,

http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/sh...ighlight=tktl1

hier ein aktueller allgemeinverständlicher Artikel von Dr. Coy 

grüsse,
Rudolf

+++++++++++++++

01/ 07  medicalsports network

Krebs besiegen
Gesund durch Sport und eine kohlenhydratarme Ernährung

Dr. Johannes F. Coy
Seit Ende Juni 2006 ist der renommierte Tumorbiologe ehrenamtlich als Leiter der Tumorbiologie für die Gesellschaft für Ernährungsmedizin und Diätetik e.V. in Aachen tätig.

Dass Sport und Ernährung eine ganz entscheidende Bedeutung für die Gesunderhaltung des Menschen haben, steht seit langem außer Zweifel. Welche Ernährung in Kombination mit Sport für den Menschen aber die Richtige ist, darüber wird unter Sport- und Ernährungswissenschaftlern heftig diskutiert.

Die vor kurzem gemachte Entdeckung des TKTL1-Enzyms und einem damit verbundenen völlig neuartigen biochemischen Stoffwechselweg für den Ab- und Umbau von Glukose (Traubenzucker) im Menschen, erlaubt nun ein besseres Verständnis, wie Sport und Ernährung vor Zivilisationskrankheiten wie Diabetes, Alzheimer, Herzinfarkt und aggressivem Krebs schützen können.


Glukose spielt für den Menschen eine sehr wichtige Rolle bei verschiedensten Stoffwechselvorgängen. Viele Zellen des Menschen nutzen diesen Zucker als Energielieferant. Ein Überangebot von Glukose kann aber aufgrund der chemischen Eigenschaften von Glukose zu gravierenden Zellschäden und dadurch zu schweren Erkrankungen führen. Glukose besitzt die negative Eigenschaft, dass ein bestimmter Anteil des Moleküls in einer reaktiven Form (der offenen Aldehydform) vorliegt. Ähnlich wie beim Formaldehyd kommt es dann zu irreversiblen Reaktionen von Glukose mit Proteinen, die damit auf Dauer geschädigt werden. Dies lässt verstehen, dass eine zu hohe Konzentration von Glukose in der Zelle auf Dauer zu schweren Schäden führt. 

Manche Gewebe und Zellen des menschlichen Körpers sind besonders von zu hohen Glukosekonzentrationen betroffen. Dies sind genau die Gewebe, die bei Diabetikern auf Dauer durch hohe Glukosekonzentrationen geschädigt werden: die Netzhaut (Retina), Nervenzellen (Neuronen) und Blutgefäßzellen (Endothelzellen). Über längere Zeit entwickeln sich dann daher chronische Diabeteslangzeitschäden wie Retinopathie, Neuropathie und Blutgefäßschäden, die dann schließlich zu Blindheit, Nervenschäden und Herzinfarkt führen können. Neben der schädigenden Wirkung stellt Glukose den Treibstoff für Skelettmuskeln, aber auch den Treibstoff für das Aggressivwerden von Krebszellen dar.

Der ideale Treibstoff für die schnelle Zurverfügungstellung von Energie für die Aktivität von Skelettmuskeln ist Glukose. Bei sportlicher Aktivität greifen Skelettmuskelzellen zunächst auf freie Glukose aus der Muskelzelle selbst und Glukose aus dem Blut zurück. Da diese Vorräte schnell aufgebraucht sind, wird weitere Glukose aus den Glykogenspeichern der Muskelzelle und den Glykogenspeichern der Leber freigesetzt. Nach dem Aufbrauchen der Glykogenspeicher muss dann aber eine Skelettmuskelzelle auf Fettverbrennung umstellen. Eine Herzmuskelzelle dagegen führt auch bei Verfügbarkeit von Glukose eine Fettverbrennung durch.

Neben Skelettmuskelzellen verwendet auch eine bestimmte Form von Krebszellen Glukose als Treibstoff. Diese Form von Krebszellen ist äußerst aggressiv und nutzt das TKTL1 Enzym, um aus Glukose Energie zu gewinnen, auch wenn kein Sauerstoff zur Verfügung steht. Eine ähnliche Strategie verfolgt auch eine Skelettmuskelzelle bei Sauerstoffmangel. Sowohl die Skelettmuskelzelle als auch die Krebszelle vergären Glukose zu Milchsäure (Laktat). Obwohl das Endprodukt sich gleicht, ist der Weg, wie dies biochemisch durchgeführt wird, völlig unterschiedlich. Ein wesentlicher Unterschied der Milchsäurebildung in Muskelzellen und Krebszellen ist die Reaktion auf das Vorhandensein von Sauerstoff. Sobald Skelettmuskelzellen wieder genügend Sauerstoff zum Verbrennen der Glukose haben, stoppen sie die Milchsäurebildung. Vergärende Krebszellen machen dies allerdings nicht.

Dieses Phänomen (WarburgEffekt) ist bereits 1924 von Nobelpreisträger Otto Heinrich Warburg erstmals eschrieben worden. Er sah darin sogar die Hauptursache für Krebs. Die Entdeckung des TKTL1Enzyms erklärt nun erstmals, weshalb Tumorzellen Glukose zu Milchsäure vergären, egal ob Sauerstoff vorhanden oder abwesend ist. 

Neben dem Wachstum ohne Sauerstoff eröffnet dieser Weg nämlich die Möglichkeit für Krebszellen, sich aus dem Gewebeverband zu lösen und zustreuen. Durch die gebildete Milchsäure zerstören sie gesundes, umgebendes Gewebe und können sich dadurch ausbreiten, in weit entferntes, anderes gesundes Gewebe eindringen und damit Metastasen bilden. Da in der Regel ein Krebspatient an den Folgen der Metastasierung stirbt und nicht am Ursprungstumor selbst, wird eine Krebszelle damit zu einer aggressiven, lebensgefährlichen Krebszelle.

Glukose ist daher nicht krebsauslösend, sondern trägt zum Aggressivwerden von vorhandenen Krebszellen entscheidend bei. 

Obwohl TKTL1positive Krebszellen äußerst aggressiv sind und Metastasen bilden können, haben sie eine Achillesferse, die sie angreifbar macht. Im Gegensatz zu Skelettmuskelzellen kann diese Form von Krebszellen nicht auf die Fettverbrennung umstellen. Diese Krebszellen sind damit absolut abhängig vom alleinigen Treibstoff Glukose.

Krebs in der Form von lokal begrenzt wachsenden Tumoren kommt im ganzen Tierreich vor. Krebs in seiner aggressivsten Form, also metastasierender Krebs, kommt interessanterweise nur beim Menschen und einigen von ihm gefütterten Haustieren als eine der Haupttodesursachen vor. Bei allen anderen Lebewesen stellt Krebs kein entscheidendes Problem dar. Auch bei Menschen, die als Jäger und Sammler lebten und leben, kam und kommt der Tod durch Krebs kaum vor. Der Tod durch Krebs beschränkt sich im Wesentlichen auf drei Lebewesen: den Menschen mit westlicher Lebensweise, den Hund und die Hauskatze, die einzigen Lebewesen, die einen hohen Konsum von Kohlenhydraten aufweisen, die schnell und viel Glukose freisetzen.

Bemerkenswerterweise gibt es in diesen drei häufig durch Krebs versterbenden Lebewesen ein Organ, das extrem niedrige Krebsraten aufweist: das Herz.

Während Krebsformen wie Brustkrebs, Darmkrebs und Prostatakrebs häufig auftreten und Patienten daran oft sterben, ist Herzkrebs extrem selten und fast niemand stirbt an Herzkrebs. Bisher konnte niemand eine schlüssige Antwort auf diese Frage geben. Der Herzmuskel gewinnt im Gegensatz zum Skelettmuskel immer seine Energie aus der Fettverbrennung, selbst wenn Glukose als Treibstoff in ausreichenden Mengen vorliegt. Dies könnte erklären, weshalb vom Herzen keine aggressiven Krebserkrankungen ausgehen und es den glukoseabhängigen, streuenden TKTL1positiven Krebszellen anderer Krebsarten nicht gelingt, das Herz zu besiedeln und deswegen so selten ein Mensch an Herzkrebs stirbt. 

Weitere Studien haben in jüngster Zeit gezeigt, dass Sport die Überlebenszeit von Krebspatienten deutlich erhöht. Der TKTL1Glukosestoffwechsel erklärt nun erstmals schlüssig, wie durch Sport der Treibstoff Glukose für diese aggressiven, TKTL1positiven Krebszellen so reduziert wird, dass es zu einer verbesserten Überlebenschance bei einer Krebserkrankung kommt. 

Ergänzend hierzu kann durch eine Umstellung auf eine Ernährung, die nur noch wenig und langsam Glukose freisetzt, zusätzlich der Treibstoff für diese Form von Krebszellen limitiert werden. Dies kann z. B. durch den Verzehr von proteinreichen Lebensmitteln wie Fisch und Fleisch in Kombination mit Salaten und kohlenhydratarmen Gemüse erreicht werden. Durch in der Zusammensetzung modifizierte Grundnahrungsmittel können sogar z. B. Nudeln und Brot in moderaten Mengen konsumiert werden, ohne dass es zu einer übermäßigen Glukosefreisetzung kommt. 

Es gibt nun proteinreiches Brot, das neben der geringen Glukosefreisetzung auch durch den Zusatz von Ölsamen (Leinsamen, Sesam, Hanfnuss) einen höheren Gehalt an Omega3Fettsäuren aufweist als Lachs und Hering. Es ist sogar möglich durch die Verwendung von Zuckern wie Fruktose, Palatinose und Isomalt, die nur noch einen moderaten oder gar keinen Glukoseanstieg im Blut verursachen, sorglos Kuchen, Schokolade, Kekse und Marmelade zu konsumieren, ohne dass es zu einer schnellen und starken Freisetzung von Glukose kommt. Sport und die beschriebene Ernährungsumstellung eröffnen für Krebspatienten eine zusätzliche, nebenwirkungsfreie Möglichkeit
momentan verfügbare Standardkrebstherapien in ihrer Wirkung zu unterstützen.

Neben der Anwendung bei Krebs bietet sich mit dieser Form der Ernährung in Kombination mit Sport die Möglichkeit, die mit hohen Glukosekonzentrationen verbundenen Zellschädigungen, die zu Alzheimer, Diabeteskomplikationen und Herzinfarkt wesentlich beitragen, deutlich zu reduzieren.  Hierdurch sollte es möglich sein, die medizinisch gesehen schädliche westliche Lebensweise so zu modifizieren, dass Zivilisationskrankheiten
genau wie bei ursprünglich lebenden Jäger und Sammlergesellschaften vermieden werden.

 Dr. Johannes F. Coy    -    www.tavarlin.de

----------


## GottfriedS

> Es gibt nun proteinreiches Brot, das neben der geringen Glukosefreisetzung auch durch den Zusatz von Ölsamen (Leinsamen, *Sesam, Hanfnuss*) einen höheren Gehalt an Omega3Fettsäuren aufweist als Lachs und Hering.


Ist es nicht kontraproduktiv, Omega3-FS zu backen? (Oxidation)
Übrigens enthält Sesamöl 43% Omega*6* aber kein Omega3, Hanfnussöl enthält etwa 3-mal mehr Omega6 als Omega3. Wie kommt er da auf "höheren Gehalt an Omega3Fettsäuren als Lachs und Hering"? Besonders wenn man noch die niedrige Konversionsrate ALA->EPA (unter 10%, je nach Randbedingungen sogar nur im Promillebereich) berücksichtigt.

Allgemein zu dem Artikel: Der Unterschied zwischen komplexen und einfachen Kohlehydraten fällt leider unter den Tisch, wäre aber zentral für die Vermeidung hoher Blutzuckerwerte.

Gruss,
Gottfried

----------


## RuStra

Ich habe die promann-Zucker-Seite hinsichtlich des TKTL1-Ansatzes durch weitere Papiere + Studien ergänzt. 

http://www.promann-hamburg.de/Sugar.htm

----------


## RuStra

> Ist es nicht kontraproduktiv, Omega3-FS zu backen? (Oxidation)


may be - frag mal Dr.Coy!
Ich schätze, dass dieses Brot-Angebot einfach an den Ernährungsgewohneiten der Leute ansetzen soll, dann aber andere, bessere Inhaltsstoffe aufnehmen lässt.




> Übrigens enthält Sesamöl 43% Omega*6* aber kein Omega3, Hanfnussöl enthält etwa 3-mal mehr Omega6 als Omega3.


Ich kenne die genaue Begründung für die Auswahl dieser Öle in dem Brot nicht. Aber Sesamöl gefällt mir, nehme ich in den Salat, weils die D5D hemmt, das Enzym Delta-5-Desaturase, das in dem Omega-6-Stoffwechsel die Dihomogammalinolensäure (DGLA)  -die wir dringend brauchen für die Produktion der "guten" Eicosanoide- in die ungeliebte Arachidonsäure umwandelt.




> Wie kommt er da auf "höheren Gehalt an Omega3Fettsäuren als Lachs und Hering"? Besonders wenn man noch die niedrige Konversionsrate ALA->EPA (unter 10%, je nach Randbedingungen sogar nur im Promillebereich) berücksichtigt.


ALA ist doch auch ne O3-Fettsäure - Coy sagt ja nicht, dass sein Brot nun mehr EPA/DHA hat als Lachs oder Hering, dann könnte ich mir ja vielleicht mein Sears-Fischöl schenken und Coy-Brot kaufen, haha.




> Allgemein zu dem Artikel: Der Unterschied zwischen komplexen und einfachen Kohlehydraten fällt leider unter den Tisch, wäre aber zentral für die Vermeidung hoher Blutzuckerwerte.


Ich fand überraschend, dass er meinte, man könne sogar
"sorglos Kuchen, Schokolade, Kekse und Marmelade zu konsumieren", wenn man eben durch gewisse Mittel (spezielle Zucker) dafür sorgt, dass kaum Glukoseanstieg im Blut passiert. Sears ist ähnlich am experimentieren, bietet  gesunde, spezielle Schoko-Riegel an usw. - alles wohl der Versuch, die Menschen in ihren Ernährungsgewohnheiten da abzuholen, wo sie meist stehen.




> Gruss,
> Gottfried


gruss zurück,
Rudolf

----------


## GottfriedS

> ALA ist doch auch ne O3-Fettsäure - Coy sagt ja nicht, dass sein Brot nun mehr EPA/DHA hat als Lachs oder Hering


Relevant für die Entzündungs- und Krebshemmung ist aber nunmal EPA, nicht die Vorstufe ALA. Coy's Werbung mit der Menge ansich (als ob ALA und EPA gleichwertig wären) halte ich für irreführend, dies ist aber weit verbreitet in der Marketing-Literatur von ALA-Produkten.  :Blinzeln: 





> Ich fand überraschend, dass er meinte, man könne sogar
> "sorglos Kuchen, Schokolade, Kekse und Marmelade zu konsumieren", wenn man eben durch gewisse Mittel (spezielle Zucker) dafür sorgt, dass kaum Glukoseanstieg im Blut passiert.


Coy begründet das ja mit der Verwendung von Fruktose (s. Satz-Anfang). Die Überlegung ist scheinbar, dass Fruktose im Gegensatz zur Glukose insulin*unabhängig* metabolisiert wird.

Gruss,
Gottfried

----------

